# ? re: storing those little propane cannisters



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Specifically the little cannisters you attach to a camp stove.

As I've written elsewhere I live in an all-electric building. I'm looking into getting a two burner camp stove to use in emergencies. (with the window slightly cracked. [everyone knows you don't shut the wardrobe door behind you!!...but that's another thread ])

The storage area would be cool...ranging from 45-68 degrees, a little humid. 
In those conditions how long could I safely store a few of those liter sized propane cannisters?

Stef


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

As long as you have to live.


----------



## auctioneer (Sep 11, 2006)

Keep in mind that if you have a fire in their storage area, you have possible deadly missles.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I still have a few that I bought 25 years ago at a going out of business sale for 25 cents each (bought about 50). They are still good, stored from about 25 degrees to over 90 degrees, and I use them for a propane torch now.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've had some for over 5 yrs. now. They still work fine. I just use them when we camp for the lanterns, but we've had no problems.
tyusclan momma


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Stef said:


> Specifically the little cannisters you attach to a camp stove.
> 
> As I've written elsewhere I live in an all-electric building. I'm looking into getting a two burner camp stove to use in emergencies. (with the window slightly cracked. [everyone knows you don't shut the wardrobe door behind you!!...but that's another thread ])
> 
> ...


Why go to the hassle of storing all those little bottles and paying all that money for the metal they come in. Go and get a BBQ or better yet RV 100 gallon LP tank and a refill kit. Now you only need a couple of the little bottles, the Big LP tank can store some place outside safe. You fill the little bottles from the big when needed. I am betting for most electric outages you could get by with the smaller bbq tank. I personally think you should rethink the whole idea as using those stoves indoors is not safe


----------



## Ravin (Apr 12, 2008)

unless I am mistaken, while you can get adapters and splitters to run things made for the little canisters off a big tank, the small canisters are not refillable.


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

Help me out here with a question sort of along the same lines of the OP... As long as the tanks are not leaking, what is it about using a cooking campstove that is "not safe"? Common sense says, "don't let it overheat" but many like myself, use gas stove tops and we aren't dying of inhaling gas fumes from stirring the pot above it. I'm not trying to be silly, just really curious. A gas range is not vented anymore than a camping cookstove would be so what is the difference? Inquiring minds want to figure this out please 

For what it's worth, we have stored the small cannisters for many years and never had any troubles with them.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

As far as gas price it's much cheaper to use a refillable tank than those little canisters.
And more compact. The canisters also leak once you've "opened" them.

I say if you can, get a camp stove(for portablitiy) AND a BBQ, for the options and the yum. We use ours all year round.

Camp stoves are not DESIGNED for indoor use, you MUST have LOTS of fresh air coming in the house(becasue they are DESIGNED to be used outdoors). Gas ranges for home use have different levels of "emissions" and are DESIGNEd to be used indoors(with shut windows).


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"unless I am mistaken, while you can get adapters and splitters to run things made for the little canisters off a big tank, the small canisters are not refillable."

You are mistaken. Northern Tool has a fitting to refill them from the BBQ sized bottles. The fitting costs about $18.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

At the risk of boring some, I keep repeating some basic info about my specific living conditions, in case someone else is in the same boat and can benefit from the help.

1. I live in town. ( When I ask gardening questions it is because friends who live in the country have granted me gardening privileges on their property.)
2. I live in an apartment building with no balcony or porch.
3. I live in about 250 sq. ft.
4. There is NO outside storage area.
5. This is an ALL_ELECTRIC building. No gas lines in here of any kind. 
6. My storage area is extremely (did I say extremely?) limited and located inside this building. 
7. The climate conditions of my storage area are as I first described them.
With that in mind, I appreciate knowing that the small propane cannisters can be stored for a period of time. 
Thank you so much. 
Stef


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Stef
If I were in your situation, I wouldn't hesitate to get a dozen or so of the portable 'throwaway' tanks, and a camp stove (flat kind, like a coleman stove) and also a 'backpacking' stove... they screw on top of the tanks.

I wouldn't worry about the cannisters exploding in a fire situation. You live in 250sq feet. If there's a fire, and you're in that space, you're toast anyways... I'd assume you'd be leaving Dodge, in case of fire.

Most of the troubles I've run across with CO poisoning is with folks in enclosed areas, using the propane heat(ers) for warmth. Crack a window, let fresh air in... turn stove off when finished.

If you have an all electric apartment (or home) you're schnookered if the only source of energy is cut off. I think diversifying with other energy sources is always a wise decision...

A propane lantern, and extra mantles are also a wise purchase... you can get them for less than 20$. I picked up an extra 'mini lantern' that fits on top of the throwaway containers... just for emergencies...


----------



## Ravin (Apr 12, 2008)

May seem obvious, but I'd also have a good working CO detector and check it's functioning before using a camp stove, etc.

That's really cool about the refill adapter for the little canisters. I've been reluctant to invest in anything like a lantern that needs them because using disposable canisters sits wrong with me.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

you don't have to use a little can with a lantern, you get the long hose and attach to the bigger refillable tank(hmmm, I'm beginning to wonder how may campers we have here ).


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

there are backpacking stoves that use multiple fuels as well

a neighbor of mine lost his shop and everything in it (bulldozer, tractors, tools, yaya all insured tho) it was full of propane tanks--the fire dept wouldn't touch it. He had quite a show watching the tanks explode.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Stef you might want to look into are those fondue pots that use tea candles instead of fuel. You won't be able to make stew but you'll be able to heat soup and probably cook an egg. It won't replace a camp stove but can augment it.

To conserve fuel learn about the hay box cooking method. Essentially you bring the pot to a boil, remove from heat and wrap in quilts to continue the cooking process. There are special pans that will do this but quilts are the cheap method.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

One comment on the refill adapters to refill the small canisters. Yes, they are available, and yes, you can do it. The problem is that when propane cylinders or canisters are filled by the factory or propane dealer they are filled with _liquid_ propane (LP) that changes to a gas as it leaves the cylinder.

If you refill with the adapter from a larger cylinder or tank, you can only fill the canister with gas. The canister will not hold very much propane when filled this way. It will run out very quickly.


----------

